# from wmmr in philly



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

An open letter to Howard Stern listeners,

Okay, the time has finally come and Howard has gone on to that great satellite in the sky. While some of you will join Mr. Stern at his new destination, many more of you are now left with the new chore of deciding what to listen to in the morning. The truth is Howard Stern is a tough act to follow and he deserves all the props and accolades he has earned over the years. That said, we would like you to consider The Preston and Steve Show as an option.

The truth is we have been sharing a large group of listeners with Howard for quite some time now and many listeners have decided to make us their first choice in the morning. Many Howard fans have found we offer a lot of what they're looking for, but with a difference they seem to really enjoy. Our standing challenge is to give us just five days of listening...five days is all we ask. We have every confidence that at the end of those five days you will be converted as well.

The Preston and Steve Show is on 93.3 WMMR Monday through Friday from 6 to 10am. Check out www.wmmr.com and prestonandsteve.com to listen to past shows and to get a flavor of the often very sick crap we love to do (there are some priceless video and audio clips as well as pics of the very hot Preston and Steve Girls)

Howard Stern listeners, our arms are open wide and we humbly ask you to give us a chance...because we are ratings whores!

Thanks for your time,

Preston and Steve

WMMR - Philly's 1st Rock Station

www.wmmr.com


----------

